# This Website SUCKS!



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

Due to the lack of Forums and Content, i am pleased to inform u that I am leaving this crappy web site, and I'm transfering to a REAL Nissan Community. Later Loosers


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

so why'd you register? btw. your thread is a useless waste of bandwidth. simply leaving would've been sufficient. noone will even notice you're gone.
~peace!
btw. looser is spelled *LOSER*
:loser: LOSER! :loser:

alot of ppl find this site very informative. im sure glad I stumbled across it!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

wow I am hurt by the loss  



but then again I am happy to see you go :woowoo:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

nx2krider93 said:


> wow I am hurt by the loss
> 
> 
> 
> but then again I am happy to see you go :woowoo:




:dumbass: looser???? Are you calling us a loser or are you saying your wife keeps getting looser and looser...???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

altima25s said:


> :dumbass: looser???? Are you calling us a loser or are you saying your wife keeps getting looser and looser...???




edit/./////


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

shorteeguy21 said:


> Due to the lack of Forums and Content, i am pleased to inform u that I am leaving this crappy web site, and I'm transfering to a REAL Nissan Community. Later Loosers



Don't let the door slam you in the ass....


----------

